# Watermark on Shared Collections



## stevevp (Jul 24, 2018)

Am I right in thinking that it is not possible to automatically add a watermark to an image when it is shared (synced) in a collection on the web? I am using LR Classic CC on the desktop and sync collections to the web. I do not use LR CC on the desktop. 

As far as I can see the only way to get a watermark on these images is to add a watermark on export, re-import and then sync.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 24, 2018)

Unfortunately, your thinking is correct.


----------



## stevevp (Jul 24, 2018)

Boo!

Thanks for your reply Jim.


----------



## phcorrigan (Nov 1, 2019)

stevevp said:


> Am I right in thinking that it is not possible to automatically add a watermark to an image when it is shared (synced) in a collection on the web? I am using LR Classic CC on the desktop and sync collections to the web. I do not use LR CC on the desktop.
> 
> As far as I can see the only way to get a watermark on these images is to add a watermark on export, re-import and then sync.


I realize this is a late reply, but I found a workaround. I export the images as large JPEGs, with watermarks, then import the exported images back into Lightroom. Not elegant, but it works.


----------

